# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Target Earth, robot rickshaw, Elk, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Designer - John Rigg

Target Earth robot cart

----------


## Airicist

Target Earth Robot Rickshaw PART 1

Published on Aug 31, 2013




> These are the first baby steps of my Target Earth robot Rickshaw project.The shop space will only let me go about 3 too 4 steps. I only have 1/8 horse power gear motor to use so needed a efficient biped leg design. I built up a miniature cart robot to test the Theo Jansen mechanism but it has so many joints and moving parts that would only increase the weight and cost to build. So I went with this simpler design. The mechanics walk so much smoother backwards that I was tempted to reverse the walking legs to look like a Ostrich. but there is something to be said for that clunk clunk sound with each step to scare the crap out of people when they hear and see this thing coming. The head is wired with flashing lights and a strobe on top as well as smoker in the mouth. Next test will be outside where I can see what it does on non level ground. But to get it out of the shop I have to move a ton of stuff first.

----------


## Airicist

Target Earth Robot Rickshaw part 2 How It works

Published on Sep 1, 2013




> This video shows and tells how the Robot Ricksha operates

----------


## Airicist

Target Earth Robot Rickshaw outside test run Part 3

Published on Sep 1, 2013




> Here is the robot rickshaw outside , going on its first test run on no level or smooth ground.
> except for being under powered "its only 1/8 horse power DC gear head motor" it did all right going up hill and down hill and leaning side to side.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Farmer , robot Rickshaw, robot cart part 4

Published on Oct 18, 2013




> Here is the final version of the robot cart or robot rickshaw. This trip down the road with the grand kids was great. The new dual electric motors and digital speed control worked great. Also the New ratchet front wheels worked perfectly, check out the speed glide part at about 1:15 in ! then back up hill the robot can still move right along.

----------


## Airicist

Elk Days Robot Cart 2014

Published on Jun 14, 2014




> Cold raining Elk Days Parade 2014. Electric Robot Cart.

----------

